

Google.com failing to resolve from Brazil - hcarvalhoalves

Failing to resolve for half an hour now.<p><pre><code>    % nslookup google.com
    ;; Got SERVFAIL reply from 201.6.2.163, trying next server
    ;; Got SERVFAIL reply from 201.6.2.43, trying next server
    ;; Got SERVFAIL reply from 201.6.2.163, trying next server
    ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
</code></pre>
Affects everything Google: GMail, YouTube, Analytics, etc.
======
k3oni
What nameservers are you using, google open ones or others? Does it make a
change if using different nameservers?

